# Starrett Bimetal Band saw blades



## gfadvm

I too purchased a bi-metal resaw blade (Timberwolf) and will never go back to regular carbon blades. I use the 2/3 variable tooth configuration on very hard woods (Jatoba and Hedge) with good results. So far it seems to be staying sharp/straight longer than my carbon blades. My 131 1/2" was $70 so it needs to last longer!


----------



## degoose

Glad to see you are getting better results…


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very interesting…


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review and thoughts.


----------



## MrRon

I discovered Starrett blades a long time ago and that is all I use. I have not used the bi-metal ones, although I do have one on my metal cutting bandsaw. On my wood cutting BS, I have the Starrett "Woodpecker" 3T skip. The most notable thing about them is the weld; or the lack of. It is so perfectly welded, that you can't see where it is welded. That makes for perfect running through the guides. I have mentioned them many times before, but no one seems to want to believe me. I'm glad you have discovered them.


----------



## b2rtch

My local guy made me bi-metal band saw blades from reels of Leenox material. 
They work great.
I think that I paid quite but lees that you paid for yours.


----------



## stefang

Those bi-metal blades should last a long time Rob.


----------



## tnwood

I have a Starrett also and find it performs extremely well. I have used the Woodslicer blades previously and while they work well, they don't stay sharp very long. I'm hoping the Starrett will have a longer life expectancy.


----------

